# After market straps



## matthew P

Love to see some ALS pieces on aftermarket leather..... especially some more casual straps.

Also your thoughts on whether or not a casual strap increases the wearability/ range of your ALS?

I don’t wear suits to work so I’d like my “dress watch to be able to cover weekend brunch with friends to formal black tie event. 
I personally prefer the white gold so stock straps always seem black / dressy.


•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## mmiah80

Here's one of mine. ALS Saxonia thin on a casual strap...









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiah80

And another one









Sent from my HTC U12+ using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

Nothing on leather, but below is one on a cheap steel shark mesh bracelet. I have others on aftermarket straps but they're pretty conservative-looking and look just like Lange straps (croc/alligator). I tend to think Lange watches look best on those sorts of straps. I was tempted to try ostrich but never did (yet).


----------



## matthew P

Thx....CFR - I agree that the ALS watches tend to look perfect on the stock/ dress type straps.

I have very little need for a dress watch but a dressier watch with a more casual strap may get more wrist time. I've also read a lot of people just wear them anyway and that's an option I'm open to.

This is the look that inspired the question. 








Not my watch but a great "casual dress" strap IMO.

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## greentimgreen

Here's my 1815 up/down on an ACM strap. Thought I might like it, turns out I prefer the original!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wintershade

I think it looks great on the watch. I’ve seen the same strap on a RG Zeitwerk and it looked incredible. But my (personal) problem with “nude” straps is I don’t think they contrast strongly enough with my Caucasian skin. I think they might wear great on owners with darker skin, however.


----------



## matthew P

greentimgreen said:


> Here's my 1815 up/down on an ACM strap. Thought I might like it, turns out I prefer the original!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks fantastic on the screen, definitely adds to a more casual vibe.

Edit...... three days later I'm now really liking this look, it dresses down the gold case nicely. 

I also wonder how the lighter dials and lighter straps would wear on my own skin.

Ive also discovered in the past that while I often love the idea of a different colored strap we get so used to seeing the stock versions that something often doesn't look right with the aftermarket option.
In your case its a great look.


----------



## matthew P

.

please delete..... DP


----------



## greentimgreen

While I was tinkering today I also tried my Molequin alligator strap on. It's more 'caramel' than the OEM strap, which i quite like. Might keep this on for a while!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer

matthew P said:


> Ive also discovered in the past that while I often love the idea of a different colored strap we get so used to seeing the stock versions that something often doesn't look right with the aftermarket option.


I've tried out about five different straps on my Nomos and I like nearly all of them. But every time I make a switch, I think the new color looks just plain *wrong* for about two whole days. But then on day three, I start to really like it.

I'm thinking of picking up this wild thing. Does anyone else think it might actually look good on a Saxonia Thin? Or is it just me? haha


----------



## wintershade

weisscomposer said:


> I'm thinking of picking up this wild thing. Does anyone else think it might actually look good on a Saxonia Thin? Or is it just me? haha


I don't think that strap would look good on anything, and most certainly not a Saxonia Thin. But to each their own. It's only $50. On the positive side, perhaps it's compostable? ?


----------



## weisscomposer

wintershade said:


> I don't think that strap would look good on anything...


Yeah, I don't quite know what to think of it, haha


----------



## tim_s

most definitely. i used to wear a datograph on flat straps, either suede or calf and never liked the OEM ridged strap. it was stiff literally and as you suggest, made the watch very formal!


----------



## jeeeeefff

Interested in seing more combos here! Here's a pic of my 1815 on a cordovan strap:





I am considering a suede from A Collected Man and also just bought a saffiano from Veblenist. Will post pics when I get the watch back on my wrist...


----------



## ireachmike

jeeeeefff said:


> Interested in seing more combos here! Here's a pic of my 1815 on a cordovan strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering a suede from A Collected Man and also just bought a saffiano from Veblenist. Will post pics when I get the watch back on my wrist...


WOW!!! WHAT A STUNNER!!! Beautiful watch and beautiful strap combo! What size is your 1815?


----------



## ireachmike

jeeeeefff said:


> Interested in seing more combos here! Here's a pic of my 1815 on a cordovan strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am considering a suede from A Collected Man and also just bought a saffiano from Veblenist. Will post pics when I get the watch back on my wrist...


WOW!!! WHAT A STUNNER!!! Beautiful watch and beautiful strap combo! What size is your 1815?


----------



## weisscomposer

Saxonia Thin in pink gold with a Fluco blue suede strap. The strap is 19mm/18mm, which means the taper doesn't permit using the Lange pin-buckle (unless you get out a razor blade and shave off a bit from each side).


----------



## greentimgreen

Looks great, but I do prefer more of a taper on my straps then that. Not sure why...20/16 for the win!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weisscomposer

greentimgreen said:


> Looks great, but I do prefer more of a taper on my straps then that. Not sure why...20/16 for the win!


Agreed. But getting to test out a leather / color combo I wasn't sure would look good for only $30 meant sacrificing the smaller details like correct tapering.


----------



## jeeeeefff

It's the current 38.5mm 1815, WG.
I just bought a saffiano strap for it, will post pictures when I get the watch back on my wrist. Also considering a suede strap from A Collected Man.
The Nomos Cordovan is great and makes the watch much more versatile IMO, but it only tapers to 18mm, so I cannot use the Lange buckle...


----------



## ireachmike

jeeeeefff said:


> It's the current 38.5mm 1815, WG.
> I just bought a saffiano strap for it, will post pictures when I get the watch back on my wrist. Also considering a suede strap from A Collected Man.
> The Nomos Cordovan is great and makes the watch much more versatile IMO, but it only tapers to 18mm, so I cannot use the Lange buckle...


Thanks Jeeeeefff,
Could you do me a huge favor? Could you measure your watch and share with me the lug to lug measurement of the current 1815 model? Please.... and stunning watch you have there! It would look great on any of those strap options!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bio_jp

Hello!

I’ve been stalking the forums for years - and finally took the plunge on my first watch, a 1815 up/down! The brown strap was a bit too classic given I’m in jeans/T-shirt 99% of the time so swapped it to a grey nubuck from a collected man. Thought I owed the forum a photo given I can finally provide one after years of viewing yours!


----------



## jeeeeefff

How do you like the strap from ACM since I'm contemplating the same? (quality, suppleness, thickness etc)?

@ ireachmike - My 1815 is at the safe at the moment but I'll get back to you once I get a chance to measure it. For your information I have small wrists (<6.5") and it suits me perfectly.


----------



## WatchEater666

I think a Zeitwerk in WG or plat would look awesome on rubber. Anyone here try that? 🙂


----------



## jims_gym

Langes go so well with aftermarket straps. on my Lange 1 moonphase I rotate a couple I bought from Artisan Straps Sydney. White gold is easy as it goes with anything but what do you guys pair on your rose gold? brown and burgundy tones I find to be very classy but oddly caramel/tans do well too. will post some pics when i can.


----------



## Amigobaba

Just curious, does anyone experience the situation that the inner case is scratched by the after market straps?


----------



## CFR

Amigobaba said:


> Just curious, does anyone experience the situation that the inner case is scratched by the after market straps?


I may be misunderstanding this -- not exactly sure what you mean by "inner case," or how a reptile strap would scratch a metal surface. Are you asking if the widest edge of the strap (the part between the lugs) can rub against the lugs and/or the part of the case that's between the lugs and scratch the metal there? If so, then no, I haven't seen that with straps (but have seen it with aftermarket bracelets -- which nobody really uses though).


----------



## Amigobaba

CFR said:


> I may be misunderstanding this -- not exactly sure what you mean by "inner case," or how a reptile strap would scratch a metal surface. Are you asking if the widest edge of the strap (the part between the lugs) can rub against the lugs and/or the part of the case that's between the lugs and scratch the metal there? If so, then no, I haven't seen that with straps (but have seen it with aftermarket bracelets -- which nobody really uses though).


let me attach the photos of my watch. The strap actually scratches the watch - although it's not visible from the photo. Just want to see if it's normal with after market strap?


----------



## weisscomposer

If the aftermarket strap is too thick at the part that wraps around the springbar, than yes, it can rub against the side of the case. It could even be thick enough that you can't attach the springbar at all. But I don't understand how any leather strap could actually _scratch_ a metal case just by rubbing up against it.

I suppose if it truly is scratching the case, then you should probably just stop using that strap on that watch.


----------



## Amigobaba

weisscomposer said:


> If the aftermarket strap is too thick at the part that wraps around the springbar, than yes, it can rub against the side of the case. It could even be thick enough that you can't attach the springbar at all. But I don't understand how any leather strap could actually _scratch_ a metal case just by rubbing up against it.
> 
> I suppose if it truly is scratching the case, then you should probably just stop using that strap on that watch.


That's the part I am confused too.....I just don't get it why the metal case can be scratched by the leather strap.....However I didn't see the scratches getting worse compared to the initial ones


----------



## GrouchoM

If any fine dirt gets onto the leather and then the leather rubs on the case, it would scratch it.


----------



## CFR

Amigobaba said:


> That's the part I am confused too.....I just don't get it why the metal case can be scratched by the leather strap.....However I didn't see the scratches getting worse compared to the initial ones


I just looked at a watch with a genuine Lange strap, and one part of that strap rubs the case a bit in the area you describe. No damage to the metal though.


----------



## Icelatte

Delugs Epsom Taupe. I think it helps make the yellow gold wear more casually.


----------



## Molequin

greentimgreen said:


> While I was tinkering today I also tried my Molequin alligator strap on. It's more 'caramel' than the OEM strap, which i quite like. Might keep this on for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect Tim


----------



## greentimgreen

Molequin said:


> Perfect Tim


Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samfre

Custom strap for my Langematik Big Date


----------



## csong825

Interested in an ACM strap for a pink gold 1815 Up/Down (234.032). It looks like the lug width is 20 mm. So is 20/16 the correct size to use with the OEM pin buckle? Also, any other suggested straps? It looks like ACM is fairly well known on this thread. Thank you in advance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CFR

csong825 said:


> Interested in an ACM strap for a pink gold 1815 Up/Down (234.032). It looks like the lug width is 20 mm. So is 20/16 the correct size to use with the OEM pin buckle?


Yes. See the "Historic Data" page at A. Lange & Söhne - Lange Watch Price & Data Tables to look up Lange strap sizes.

If you look at other recent threads in this Forum, you'll read about other aftermarket strap brands that folks have used. You're in the US, so you might consider Hadley Roma, which are based in FL, though I haven't ordered an HR strap in years. Quite a few online dealers sell HR (Freda Watch Straps, LoneStar Watch Straps, etc. -- I've ordered from both of those sellers). Here's an example of typical specs I used a custom HR strap to be used on a Lange (with a deployant buckle and to fit my 6" wrist, which is why one side is just 53mm):

(1) Style/Model - Hadley Roma "Alligator 2005" series
(2) Grain: medium-to-large-grain (bamboo-type tiles)
(3) Color: medium-to-dark brown
(4) Finish: Matte or Semi-Matte (not high-gloss)
(5) Length: 52mm x 110mm
(6) Width: 20mm (lugs) x 16mm (buckle)
(7) Tip shape: Rounded/boxed tip on long end, not pointed tip


----------



## csong825

CFR said:


> Yes. See the "Historic Data" page at A. Lange & Söhne - Lange Watch Price & Data Tables to look up Lange strap sizes.


Thank you! This spreadsheet is amazing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## praveenkn

Posting my 1815 Chrono boutique edition on a custom Aaron Bespoke (Combat Straps) white alligator strap with blue lining, keeper, and stitching


----------



## weisscomposer

You can check out my review of a (somewhat) dressed-down Jean Rousseau strap posted in the main forum.


----------



## scotth29

Anyone have any ideas for something more casual for a Rose Gold Datograph up/down?


----------



## DatoG

scotth29 said:


> Anyone have any ideas for something more casual for a Rose Gold Datograph up/down?


I am looking for something more casual for my Pt 403 Dato too... but in the meantime I got the special tanning blue croc


----------

